# Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung



## Reinhard Jagusch (29 November 2006)

ich habe vom Web Anbieter livedate die Androhung bekommen ich sollte eine Ident -Check Anmeldung in Höhe von 4 e bezahlen, habe aber eine solch enie gemacht . Mir wir gedroht das man anhand meiner vorhandenen IP Nr. eine Inkasofirma auf den Hals hetzt um das Geld einzutreiben.
Angeblich habe ich mit der Mailbestätignug dies Anmeldung vorgenommen. Auch wir mir mit dem Gericht gedroht und der Aussage das si edas ganze programm durchziehen wollen und ich dann vom Richter sowieso kein Recht bekommen würde.
Wie soll ich mich da jetzt verhalten ?


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



Reinhard Jagusch schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich da jetzt verhalten ?


Das dürfen wir dir hier nicht verraten, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung wäre. Aber eines lass dir gesagt sein - diese Drohkulisse ist üblich und nahezu immer ohne echtem Bestand. Ein Beispiel gefällig?


Reinhard Jagusch schrieb:


> Mir wir gedroht das man anhand meiner vorhandenen IP Nr. eine Inkasofirma auf den Hals hetzt...


Keine Inkassofirma ist in der Lage selbst eine IP-Adresse zurückverfolgen zu können. Das können allenfalls Strafverfolger nach einer Anzeige.


----------



## Reinhard Jagusch (10 Dezember 2006)

*Verfolgung durch Detektei*

Nachdem die Firma lifedate mir 4 mails mit Drohungen geschickt hat wodrauf ich mit meiner gegendarstellung (Bin mit der Firma keinen Vertrag eingegangen ) hab eich nun Post von einer Internet-Detektei Post bekommen.
Mir wir mitgeteilt ich sollte meine ganzen  und vollständigen Daten übermitteln ansonsten würde die ganze Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben und ich wegen Betrug und nicht Erfüllung des Vertrages Angeklagt werden.
Ich habe nie bewusst einen Vertrag mit der Firma abgeschlossen bzw es wurde nie auf Kosten hingewiessen, auch hab eich nie irgendwelche Dienst in Anspruch genommen (ich komme mit dem Nick nicht mal in den lifedat rein )
Ich seh eder ganzen geschichte eigentlich  ruhig entgegen  und denke es grenz schon an Belästigung oder Nötigung ODER ????
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
    Reinhard Jagusch


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verfolgung durch Detektei*



Reinhard Jagusch schrieb:


> ...habe ich nun Post von einer Internet-Detektei Post bekommen.
> Mir wir mitgeteilt ich sollte meine ganzen  und vollständigen Daten übermitteln ansonsten würde die ganze Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben und ich wegen Betrug und nicht Erfüllung des Vertrages Angeklagt werden.


Und wie wollen die dich verklagen, wenn sie deine Daten nicht bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

@ Reinhard Jagusch, lass die doch schreiben/reden/machen. Ob wer angeklagt wird ist immer noch Sache einer Staatsanwaltschaft und deren Sache ist es nicht, zu prüfen, ob ein ziviler Vertrag Bestand hat. Selbst wenn da einer was von Betrug oder sonstigem palavert, ist die Klärung der Tatbestandsmerkmale immer noch nur die Sache der StA. Außerdem, was geht es eigentlich einem Detektiven an, was du mit dessen Auftraggeber auszufechten hast? Dessen Auftrag lautet sicher nur dahin gehend, dich weich zu klopfen, damit deine Daten in Erfahrung gebracht werden. Ohne hier eine Rechtsberatung abgeben zu wollen (wäre es eine, wüsste ich nichts davon) würde ich bei so einem Problem einfach mal die Finger still halten und :stumm:.


----------



## Bento (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verfolgung durch Detektei*



Reinhard Jagusch schrieb:


> Mir wir mitgeteilt ich sollte meine ganzen  und vollständigen Daten übermitteln ansonsten würde die ganze Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben und ich wegen Betrug und nicht Erfüllung des Vertrages Angeklagt werden.


Ich habe auf eine ähnlich klingende Aufforderung mal ganz Anonym, sprich ohne weiter Daten bekannt zu geben als vorhanden waren, geantwortet:
"OK, wir sehen uns dann vor Gericht."

Mehr nicht und seit dem nichts wieder von denen gehört bzw. gelesen.
Vorher hiess es nur, ich hätte ja schon vom Konto Nr xxx bezahlt und nun nicht mehr. Ich solle doch weiterzahlen. Nur: ich hatte nie einen Vertrag mit denen und die hatten nur meine Adresse aber das Konto gehörte mir nicht. Das hatte ich denen schon mitgeteilt und weiteres ignoriert. Naja, die dachte wohl, versuchen können wir es ja mal. Vielleicht haben sie dann endlich mal ihre Daten verglichen , nachdem ich mich mit denen vor Gericht treffen wollte


----------



## Reinhard Jagusch (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

bei mir wechselt die Inkassofirma auch  erst war es  Süd-Inkasso un djetzut ist es Deutsche Inkasso, auch ist eine detektei schon auf der suche nach mir(angeblich).
Ich habe denne mit einer Klage wegen versuchter Nötigung und Belästigung gedroht.
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



Reinhard Jagusch schrieb:


> Ich habe denne mit einer Klage wegen versuchter Nötigung und Belästigung gedroht.


Du meinst eine Anzeige? Die hat hier aber nur sehr unwirklichen Bestand, da es das gute Recht eines Forderungsstellers ist, seine Forderung mit "Nachdruck" zu verfolgen. Du könntest nun zivil "klagen", darauf, dass der Forderungssteller den Nachweis dafür bringt, wofür er mit wem einen Vertrag als Grundlage seiner Forderung hat (negative Feststellungsklage) - alles andere (abgesehen vom üblichen Umgang mit einer Forderung) ist Unfug und bringt nichts!


----------



## Reinhard Jagusch (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du meinst eine Anzeige? Die hat hier aber nur sehr unwirklichen Bestand, da es das gute Recht eines Forderungsstellers ist, seine Forderung mit "Nachdruck" zu verfolgen. Du könntest nun zivil "klagen", darauf, dass der Forderungssteller den Nachweis dafür bringt, wofür er mit wem einen Vertrag als Grundlage seiner Forderung hat (negative Feststellungsklage) - alles andere (abgesehen vom üblichen Umgang mit einer Forderung) ist Unfug und bringt nichts!




Danke für die Antwort

Habe folgenes vom Verbraucherschutz bekommen
Falschangaben zu den persönlichen Daten auf den Testseiten sind dagegen nicht strafbar.Solange den betroffenen nicht klöar ist, dass sie einen Vertrag abschließen, handelt es sich nicht um Betrug.Droht der Internetanbieter daraufhin mit einer Strafanzeige, so macht er sich möglicherweise der versuchten Nötigung oder Erpressung strafbar.
Alos nerven behalten, Musterbrief abschicken, nicht einschüchtern lassen _(Aufruf zum Zahlungsboykott aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert_
Deswegen die Drohung mit Klage von mir.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Nighthawk (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verfolgung durch Detektei*



Reinhard Jagusch schrieb:


> Nachdem die Firma lifedate mir 4 mails mit Drohungen geschickt hat wodrauf ich mit meiner gegendarstellung (Bin mit der Firma keinen Vertrag eingegangen ) hab eich nun Post von einer Internet-Detektei Post bekommen.
> Mir wir mitgeteilt ich sollte meine ganzen  und vollständigen Daten übermitteln ansonsten würde die ganze Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben und ich wegen Betrug und nicht Erfüllung des Vertrages Angeklagt werden.
> Ich habe nie bewusst einen Vertrag mit der Firma abgeschlossen bzw es wurde nie auf Kosten hingewiessen, auch hab eich nie irgendwelche Dienst in Anspruch genommen (ich komme mit dem Nick nicht mal in den lifedat rein )
> Ich seh eder ganzen geschichte eigentlich  ruhig entgegen  und denke es grenz schon an Belästigung oder Nötigung ODER ????
> ...



Hallo Reinhard,
mach dir mal keine Gedanken, wenn du das Impressum von der Comm und von der Detektei vergleichst wirst du feststellen das die Adressen usw. die gleichen sind. Der angegebene Betreiber ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein [...]

Liebe Grüße vom Nachtfalken! ( ein kleines Vögelein was sehr viel sieht!:-D  )

_[Spekulationen und unbelegte Tatsachenbehauptungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nighthawk (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verfolgung durch Detektei*



Nighthawk schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhard,
> mach dir mal keine Gedanken, wenn du das Impressum von der Comm und von der Detektei vergleichst wirst du feststellen das die Adressen usw. die gleichen sind. Der angegebene Betreiber ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit ein [...]
> 
> Liebe Grüße vom Nachtfalken! ( ein kleines Vögelein was sehr viel sieht!:-D  )
> ...



Es hat sich hier nicht um unbelegte Tatsachenbehauptungen und Spekulationen gehandelt! Ich habe eine Kopie eines rechtskräftigen Urteils des Amtsgerichts Hanau in Händen, daher bitte ich den Beitrag wieder in seiner ursprünglichen Fassung her zu stellen!

LG Nighthawk (Ein Vögelein das sehr viel sieht:-D  )


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Verfolgung durch Detektei*



Nighthawk schrieb:


> .... Ich habe eine Kopie eines rechtskräftigen Urteils des Amtsgerichts Hanau in Händen, ....


Anonymisieren, scannen und einstellen, sind jetzt angesagt. Behaupten kann jeder. :holy:


----------



## peter1304 (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

hi leut´s
wenn mch nicht alles täuscht, hat der capt. scho div. zu diesen thema
geschrieben. warte doch erstmal einen M A H N B E S C H E I D vom
G E R I C H T ab. dort kreuzt du widerspruch an und zurück ans gericht
nun ist der antragsteller in der BEWEISPFLICHT und was dabei rauskommt, wissen wir doch alle. oder ???????:-D 
von bekannten habe ich erfahren, daß es tatsächlich zu einer gerichtsverh. gekommen ist, aber 1 tag vor der verh. hat der antragsteller alles zurückgezogen daraufhin hat mein bekannter nun eine
klage eingereicht wegen nötigung. wissentlich falscher anschuldigung und
wegen versuchten betruges. die staatsanw. hat dann nach div. überprüfungen die anklage auf VORSÄTZLICHEN betruges erweitert
also keine bange:-p :-p 
gruß aus berlin   peter


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



peter1304 schrieb:


> wenn mch nicht alles täuscht, hat der capt. scho div. zu diesen thema geschrieben.


Das stimmt, aber ich gebe grundsätzlich keine  persönlichen Ratschläge, weil 
dies gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstoßen würde .
Die Schlüsse aus den Erklärungen muß jeder selbst ziehen oder eben eine  
Verbraucherzentrale oder einen Anwalt konsultieren.  So streng sind die Regeln (nur) in 
 Deutschland zum Rechtsberatungsgesetz..


----------



## peter1304 (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

hi capt.
dies war ja auch nur als ein gutgemeinter hinweis auf deine div. antworten zu diesem thema. ich hatte das nur geschrieben, damit du 
dir nicht erneut die finger wund schreibst.:-p :-p 
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



peter1304 schrieb:


> ich hatte das nur geschrieben, damit du
> dir nicht erneut die finger wund schreibst.:-p :-p


Danke für die Unterstützung. Es ist oft  frustrierend, dass nicht mal  
unmittelbar  vorhergehende Postings gelesen werden, wo genau das erklärt wird,
  was erneut gefragt wird, geschweige denn Postings auf vorhergehenden Seiten.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> geschweige denn Postings auf vorhergehenden Seiten.


oder Nachbarthreads, denn praktisch alles, was hier berichtet und diskutiert wird, spielt sich nach fast genau  demselben  Strickmuster ab. Daher passen auch die  Grundsatzpostings  fast immer.   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## katzeneinbrecher (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

hallo com!
also ich hatte mich vor ca. 2monaten bei 123simsen.com angemeldet, da mit "free sms" usw geworben wurde und ich dachte mir nichts dabei - jedenfalls bekam ich nach 2 wochen ne eMail, von wegen 96€ für 1jahr im voraus bezahlen (da 8€/monat für bereitgestellte leistungen gezahlt werden müssen) usw.. naja, hatte mich dann eben mit dem Herrn _xy_ rumgestritten, von wegen, dass ich das nicht einsehe, wenn ich das nicht mehr nutze, nur eine freisms verschickt hab und auch ne eMail innerhalb der ersten 2wochen mit dem Inhalt "ziehe zurück etc" geschrieben hatte - jedenfalls ging es ende dezember dann bis zur inkassobüro-androhung bzw anscheinend auch ausführen und heute kam ein brief an mich, in dem ein "beauftragtes" inkassobüro meine schulden von 96€ PLUS 39€ inkassobearbeitung haben will bzw fordert - und die solln bis 21.1. gezahlt werden.. 



naja, erstens hab ich keine ahnung, wie die an meine adresse gekommen sind und zweitens bin ich mir nun völlig unsicher, ob ich zahlen sollte oder nich - irgendwo wirkts seriös, aber irgendwo auch wieder nicht..
hat jemand anregungen? wäre gut, danke im voraus..


----------



## StopThem (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

Wieso hast du das Gefühl, es sei nciht so seriös wie es wirken sollte? Vllt liegt da auch der schlüssel zum richtigen Handeln. 
Wie sah die Seite aus? Stand da fett drauf, dass man ein 1Jahr Abo mit so und so viel euro Einzahlung eingeht? 
Also so wie ich das jetzt bei den ganzen Erfahrungsberichten mitgekriegt habe, kann man sein Widerrufsrecht nutzen und/oder Vertrag anfechten wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Irrtums. Aber ob und was man tun kann in deinem Fall, musst du selbst schauen.


----------



## regina1963 (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

:-p Hallöchen!
Auch ich hab von w*w.movietester.com eine Inkassorechnung bekommen,bin auf die reingefalen,habe für 4 Monate 79.80 bezahlt in 3 raten,aber von den dvds kommt nichts,haben mir gestern zugesichert,das die Ware verschickt wurde.
Ein paar Tage werde ich noch warten.
Ist auch alles [...],vielleicht ist hier jemand im Forum,der auch davon betroffen ist.
 Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen:-D :

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

Ratenzahlung, naja, das war... eher nicht so gut...

Steht aber alles schon hier und dort - konkreter kriegst Du das nicht.
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2007/01/13/ein-tank-voll-nebelkerzen/


----------



## coluche (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

:wall: :wall: 

und schon wieder hat jemand Geld an diesen (...) gezahlt!
Ich kriege echt die Krise!
Ganz zu schweigen von der Dunkelziffer!

Die Gerichte tun nichts, so können die "Herren" noch schön lange abkassieren und abkassieren...
:motz: 
Wer weiss, was sie sich alles schon damit geleistet haben!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

Was sollen Gerichte denn tun, um Menschen davon abzuhalten, unberechtigte Forderungen zu bezahlen?
Strafrechtlich ist in der Regel kaum etwas zu machen. Die Nutzniesser sitzen meist im Ausland. Gesunder Menschenverstand ist die beste  Vorbeugung und auch in  der "Nachsorge" das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## peter1304 (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

hallo capt`n
da kann man schreiben und tips geben wie man will, die dummen sterben wohl nie aus.
indiesen sinne einen schönen sonntag
gruß aus berlin
peter:-p


----------



## Hallosagen (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

Meiner Meinung nach trifft zu, was ich hier http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/ gefunden habe (dank einem Beitrag eines Erfahrenen Users hier aus dem vergangenen Dezember) - der Sachverhalt ist der selbe!
Dass man sich per kostenpflichtigem Ident-Check freischalten muss, wird nämlich eben NICHT deutlich hervorgehoben!


----------



## Arefriendselectric (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

In der aktuellen Finanztest steht ein größerer Bericht über diese Firmen

lg
numan


----------



## Hallosagen (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



Arefriendselectric schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Finanztest steht ein größerer Bericht über diese Firmen
> 
> lg
> numan



Nur in der Druckausgabe oder auch in der Online-Version? Auf den ersten Blick finde ich nämlich dort nichts, unter welcher Überschrift ist das zu finden? Würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Arefriendselectric (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

Leider nur in der Druckausgabe - glaube auf Seite 18

lg
numan


----------



## Liza (11 November 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*



katzeneinbrecher schrieb:


> hallo com!
> also ich hatte mich vor ca. 2monaten bei 123simsen.com angemeldet, da mit "free sms" usw geworben wurde und ich dachte mir nichts dabei - jedenfalls bekam ich nach 2 wochen ne eMail, von wegen 96€ für 1jahr im voraus bezahlen (da 8€/monat für bereitgestellte leistungen gezahlt werden müssen) usw.. naja, hatte mich dann eben mit dem Herrn _xy_ rumgestritten, von wegen, dass ich das nicht einsehe, wenn ich das nicht mehr nutze, nur eine freisms verschickt hab und auch ne eMail innerhalb der ersten 2wochen mit dem Inhalt "ziehe zurück etc" geschrieben hatte - jedenfalls ging es ende dezember dann bis zur inkassobüro-androhung bzw anscheinend auch ausführen und heute kam ein brief an mich, in dem ein "beauftragtes" inkassobüro meine schulden von 96€ PLUS 39€ inkassobearbeitung haben will bzw fordert - und die solln bis 21.1. gezahlt werden..
> 
> 
> ...


Hab das slebe Dilemma mit 123simsen.com sowie mit smsfree24.com. 
Von beiden Anbietern erhilet ich letztes Jahr eine 2te Mahnung ohne zuvor eine rechnung zu bekommen. aus angst haeb ich das geld geazlht. rund 200 Euro.

Dieses Jahr erhielt ich erneut eine 2te Mahnung mit folngender Aufforderung:
_
Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig auf, den noch offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 96 Euro zuzüglich weiterer
Mahnkosten von 5 Euro und Schreibgebühren von 5 Euro, mithin einen Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von
106 Euro.

nunmehr innerhalb von
1 Woche
ab Zugang dieses Schreibens auf das Konto

Zahlungsempfänger: Cube Media GmbH
[.....]
Betrag: 106 Euro
[.....]

zu zahlen.

Hierbei bitten wir, unbedingt die Forderungsnummer [..........] anzugeben, damit die Zahlung korrekt zugeordnet werden kann.

Sollten wir auch innerhalb dieser letzten Zahlungsfrist keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen können, so wird die Angelegenheit unverzüglich
einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei übergeben werden, die dann auch beauftragt ist, die Forderung gegen Sie gerichtlich geltend zu machen.
Wir weisen bereits an dieser Stelle darauf hin, dass die dadurch zusätzlich entstehenden, nicht unerheblichen Folgekosten ebenfalls zu
Ihren Lasten gehen werden._

Ich bin echt verzweifelt. Weiß nicht ob ich diese Forderung eingehen soll oder sie ignorieren ?

Mir wurde acuh schon mit dem Inkassobüro gedroht !

Bitte helft mir. Weiß nicht weiter. Möchte nicht erneut 106 zahlen und evtl nächstes Jahr wieder damit belastet werden.

_Teile editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## cicojaka (11 November 2007)

*AW: Drohung mit Inkasso Rechnung*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964
Lesen!


----------

